#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  LOEI Province

## Propagator

It is in the Loei area that I stay when I come to Thailand, have to really as it is where the g/f lives. Her place is in a small village called Tat Kha not far from Phu Kradueng. I always hire a car so get around quite a lot. So over the next few days will try and give a whistle stop tour of places that I like.

Now this first place is close to where I stay so I go to it quite a lot. It is on the main road to Loei (Route 201) about 4 or 5 kms from Phu Kradueng. 



This is a man made lake and and has had these rafts assembled on it.
A rope runs between the two banks of the lake and you can haul the raft to the middle or other side. There are some restuarants here which in my opinion serve good food. As this is mainly where the locals come to relax the prices where very good, large bottle of Leo I thinkwas 50 baht.
In all the times that I have visited here have only seen one other Farang, and he was a local.

The food you can have on one of the rafts or in little huts by the side of the lake. Most of the rafts have a Kharioke system on them.



In the background is the main road to Loei.



^ Thais having fun.


^ One of the restuarants.

There is also a good massage place here. 100 bahts for 1 hour -
no happy endings, but the massages are great. At one time I had three girls working on me for nearly the whole hour and was still only charged the 100 baht. Guess they must have been practising. Sod it, forgot to get the pictures off the video so will post them later.

All in all it is a nice place to spend a lazy afternoon and at no great cost.

----------


## Propagator

The massage hut



One of the girls working there

----------


## hillbilly

The rafts look like a good place to go fishing. Nice photos!

----------


## mrsquirrel

My favourite place Loei province.

I like ot go upto Chaing Khan and spend time there.

Hopefully get back  there this october.

----------


## stroller

Great stuff!
Is Loei part of Isaan or does it belong to the North?

----------


## Propagator

HB - Looked as tho there were some pan sized fish.     They were feeding well when we threw in some crumbs.    Going give it a try myself next time.

Mrsquirrel -  A bit about Chiang Khan will follow.

Stroller - The girl says that it is Issan.

----------


## Propagator

Right, continuing on the journey around the Loei Province.      From the last place continue North about 15 km until you come to Nong Hin on route 201.    Turn left in the middle of the town (its the only left turn) and follow the road for about another 6 km, its not a good road, full of potholes, some quite deep.     You will then come to a place which I believe the locals call 'China Mountains'.     Working it out on the map I think it is in the Phu Luang area.



Bear in mind that most of these places are well off the normal 'tourist track'  and I hope that it stays that way.     It is very popular with the Thai people.     There is a number of restuarants, food stalls, and other various stalls that sell souveniers and local produce etc.     There are also paths laid out that will lead you around the area.   Along this path you come across this



it was really nice and serene.



How trees grow out of the rocks like this baffles me.    Would not think that they would get enough water to survive.



Not a good photo as was pinched from the video I took and was on  high zoom.     Would have liked to get closer  to have a better look at the rock formations.

About a km further on was this waterfall.    Meanders down with a number of rock pools.     Keep on saying I will go down to the bottom of it but never wear the right shoes.!!



Hope I am not boring you with all this  :Smile:  .     More to follow tomorrow.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Good stuff makes me want to go back now.

I have been looking into 10 rai up there on the new road joining to Tak.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Beautiful pics.
How long would it take to ride there from ChiangMai??

----------


## Propagator

^   Took me 6 and half hours from Chiang Mai and had my foot down as much as possible.     Would be much quicker on the bike as can overtake easier.  :Smile:  .

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I really fancy a trip up there.
Where do you stay when you go?

----------


## mrsquirrel

I go in October normally CMN so you get the mist of the Maekong in the mornings.

I have a few pics of Chiang Khan somewhere that I can dig out.

----------


## Propagator

CMN - Loei town is pretty central for visiting the province.    If we want to get away from family will go to the Kings Hotel in Loei.    400 baht for twin A/c, Tv etc.    600 baht for Junior suite.    Hotel is clean, good parking at the rear, has massage room and restuarant.     Breakfast is crap though.    Will post a picture of junior suite when I find it.

----------


## mrsquirrel

King is a really nice hotel.

I went there years ago when it was tatty as fuck last time I went back it was there or the Armari. 1600 vs 600 a night for a nice suite. Kings won strangely enough.

----------


## benbaaa

Nice thread, Propagator. Have some benbaaa lovin'.  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

*Small and medium size hotels in Loei* 


 *Hotels in city areas* 

*Kings* 
11/9-12 Chumsai Road. [40 rooms: 280 - 1000 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-811 783, 811 701 

*D-Phak Dee* 
8 Eou Aree Road. [12 rooms: 100 - 120 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-811 294 

*Phu Kham* 
Loei college institute. [20 rooms: 50 - 200 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-813 416 

*Ratchanee Resort* 
247 Moo 5 Tambon Meoung. [5 houses: 700 - 2500 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-811 522 

*Meoung Fai* 
191/1-9 Charoen Rat Raod. [60 rooms: 200 - 500 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-811 302 

*Meoung Loei Resort* 
Km. 5 Loei-Wangsapung Road. [60 rooms: 300 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-832 865 

*Sri Sawat* 
18 Ruam Chit Road. [14 rooms: 60 - 120 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-811 574 

*Sarai Thong* 
25/5 Ruam Chit Road. [56 rooms: 90 - 160 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-811 693 

 *Chiang Khan district* 

*Kaeng Khud Khu Resort* 
40/3 Moo 4 Tambon Chiang Khan. [8 rooms: 200 Thai Baht]  
Phone : 042-821 248 

*Chiang Khan Hill Resort* 
Kaeng Khud Khu 28/2 Moo 4 Tambon Chiang Khan. [19 rooms: 420 - 2200 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-821 285; Bangkok phone : 02-580 6201, 588 3634 

*Chiang Khan Guesthouse* 
182 Chiang Khan Road. [11 rooms: 50 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-821 029 

*Nam Guesthouse* 
112 Rim Khong Road. [5 rooms: 150 - 250 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-821 295, 821 342 

*Nong Sam Guesthouse* 
407 Moo 1 Tambon Chiang Khan. [5 rooms: 70 - 100 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-821 457 

*Phun Sawat* 
251/2 Chai Khong Road. [9 rooms: 50 - 80 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-821 114 

*Sek San Resort* 
Kaeng Khud Khu 9/1 Moo 4 Tambon Chiang Khan. [6 rooms: 200 - 750 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-821 409 

*Suk Somboon* 
243/2 Chai Khong. [17 rooms: 100 - 150 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-821 004 

 *Pak Chom district* 

*Phak Chom Guesthouse* 
Soi 1 Rim khong Road. [3 houses: 50 - 70 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-811 021 

 *Wang Saphung district* 

*Khun Phaen Resort* 
404 Moo 6 Maliwan Road. [17 houses: 300 - 700 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-841 500 

*Boon Chok Resort* 
Km. 15 Maliwan Road, Ban Pak Puan. [40 rooms: 280 - 1000 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-813 404, 832 081, 832 181 

*Phu Pha Sing Valley* 
149 Loei-Udon Road. [5 houses: 300 - 2500 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-841 333, 841 666 

*Wang Nam Phung Resort* 
217 Moo 5 Maliwan Road. [11 houses: 200 - 400 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-813 404, 832 081, 832 181 

*Hor Luang Resort* 
159 Moo 6 Tambon Pan Puan. [8 houses: 250 - 1500 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-841 306 

 *Phu Rua district* 

*Nanthaka Resort* 
Phu Rua-Dan Sai Road, Baan Pa Chan Tom. [8 houses: 400 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-812 885 

*Phim Phorn Resort* 
99 Moo 2 Tambon Nong Bua. [8 houses: 1000 - 1500 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-899 152 

*Phu Rua Resort* 
163 Moo 4 Tambon Nong Bua. [9 houses - 14 rooms: 550 - 2000 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-899 048, 811 182 

*Phu Rua Chalet* 
110 Tambon Nong Bua. [9 houses - 24 rooms: 500 - 1200 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-899 012 

*Phu Rua Royal Musc* 
47 Baan Non Som Boon, Loei-Lomsak Road, Tambon San Pom . [30 rooms: 1500 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-891 396, 891 397; Bangkok phone : 02-513 7578, 513 7579 

*Manee Nopharat Garden Hill* 
Tambon Nong Bua. [24 houses: 800 - 1500 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-899 056, 899 255, 899 256 

*Rai Phak Dee Mit* 
109 Moo 4 Ban Nong Bua. [9 rooms: 800 - 1800 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-899 118 

*Rai Waranya* 
The entrance of Phu Rua national park. [6 houses: 400 - 2000 Thai Baht]  
Phone : 042-899 020 

*Phu Rua National Park* 
[30 rooms: 500 - 1200 Thai Baht]. Bangkok office phone : 02-579 7223 

 *Dan Sai district* 

*Rang Yen Resort* 
Ban Na Kham Pom, Tambon Rong Chik. [48 rooms: 675 - 900 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-891 089, 891 389 

 *Na Haew district* 

*Nak Rob Resort* 
Behind Na Haew Division Office. [9 houses: 50 - 300 Thai Baht] 
Phone : 042-897 096

----------


## dirtydog

> Nak Rob Resort Behind Na Haew Division Office. [9 houses: 50 - 300 Thai Baht] Phone : 042-897 096


You sometimes forget how cheap it can be to stay in Thailand, that one just reminded me  :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

Well I was going to do a little bit about Loei town but after searching for a
couple of hours can't find the photos  :Confused:  .     Anyway as the name of the town  implies it is the capital of the Province.    I go there quite often, mainly for the market, but as they have just opened a Tesco lotus there, will use it more,  as its a long journey to Khon Kaen to go to the Big C.

As said above I usually use the Kings Hotel there especially if I've had a few drinks!!    

Couple of pictures of Junior Suite at Kings Hotel





I usually eat at a place called KC steakhouse.    It is reasonably priced, service is OK, and sitting beside the moat area in the early evening, people watching is very relaxing.      Only photo I can find was taken at night so this is not all that good.     If I find the others will post them later.  



Tomorrow or Friday  we move on to Chiang Khan.  :Smile:  .

----------


## mrsquirrel

Good stuff looking forward to the photos

Stay at Sams guest house.

I used to stay at teh old wooden CHiang Khan guest house ran by PIm but Sams guesthouse is really nice. A balcony out over teh Meakohong

I just remembered why I don't have any photos on my computer of CHiang Khan. I don't own a digital camera they are all on film

I think I will buy a Nikon D50 this weekend

----------


## stroller

> Good stuff looking forward to the photos


Me too.
Propagator will just have to take some new pics if he can't find them. :Razz:

----------


## Propagator

Still aint found the other photos of Loei. Will get some next time out but its a long wait till January when I go again.  :Sad:  .

Heading out North from Loei, still along route 201 brings us to Chiang Khan about 48 kms away. Once there take a right through the town for about 4 kms, turn left to go to Kaeng Kud Koo. I've seen a few variations of the spelling of this so maybe some one will tell me what is correct. Another km further and we come to the Mekong River. The photos of this have been taken at differant times of the year so you can see the differance in water height. The rocks in the right background form the Kaeng Kud Koo rapids.



^ Taken December



^ Taken April



^ Taken August

We often come here as it is a nice drive from Loei and a good way to spend a nice day. Besides the girls favorite restuarant is here. There are two or three restaurants, a variety of stalls selling touristy stuff, which were expensive. Some clothing stalls which were reasonably priced, also a number of others selling deep fried banana (like crisps) 
and dyed coconut? 



We always buy some of this stuff to take back to the family and it don't last long. I am told - 'can only buy here'. Whether that means its not sold anywhere else or that this is the best I don't know, but cannot recall seeing it anywhere else.

They do boat trips from here for 300 baht, but have not been on one myself yet, so for how long, and up or down river I don't know.

----------


## Propagator

As I said its the girls favorite restauant here.    Its set along the bank of the river and probably about 100 metres long.     There are some tables and chairs at one end for people that dont like sitting on the floor, but the rest is family areas separated with bamboo poles.    Her favorite meal is the 'jumping or dancing shrimps', live shrimps in a hotpotch of chillies and herbs etc



The plastic plate is to keep the buggers in, and below the 'coup de grace' by shaking them until they are stupified in the mixture



She ate three plates of these.     God knows where she puts it.....
Its reasonably priced - I think I paid about 600 baht  which included poached fish, rice, tom yam and 3 large beers.

Other essential facts - Parking 5 baht per day.     Toilets 3 baht and they are very clean.    There is also a hotel or resort type guesthouse here for those wishing to stay the night.     Couple of more photos:-



^ These were being set  up for the Songkram - no shortage of water here.



Net Fishing ^

Over the weekend will move on to Phu Rua.   :Smile:    .

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Is Loei part of Isaan or does it belong to the North?


It's a part of Isaan. My friend likes Loei a lot. After she went there then she decided to be a guide as her part time job.

 :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

Have you got photos of where the Hang and Maekong meet with the big buddha

I have a few which I will scan in if you don't

Really nice view up there.

----------


## Thetyim

> Really nice view up there


Is that where the telephone mast is ?
Yes a good view from there, but the entrance gate always seems to be shut these days.

----------


## Propagator

mrsquirrel - I haven't got any pictures of that bit.   Please post them into the thread.     Never got to there and always make a bee-line for Kaeng Kod Koo.      Whereabouts in relation to Chiang Khan is it?     Will make a point of going there next time.   :Smile:   .

----------


## mrsquirrel

When you get into the town head left rather than right and you follow a slightly pot-holed road over a river and towards an army camp. Take a right and head up the hill.

----------


## mrsquirrel

The view from top of the hill where Hang and Maekhong meet.

Not the best photo


This Buddha was installed as a symbol of peace between Laos and Thailand over looking the joining oif the rivers.
Sadly the missus has robbed all the good photos.


This is the view from the roof of Sams guesthouse. A really nice clean and new guesthouse in the town.


Aircon was 500 a night with toilet. Non aircon but with a balcony over the river was 400 no toilet in the room

I am not 100% sure where this is in Chiang Khan but I know that it was on the way to a small temple somewhere off the main road. We met a lonely monk who lived there. There was a big Buddha in a cave.

----------


## Propagator

Thanks for the additions mrsq

We continue on the journey through Loei Province.     From Loei take the road to Phitsanulok (route 203)  and travel for about 45 km and you arrive at Phu Rhu.     This is a very fertile area of the province and also frost have been recorded here.     For a few kms before  arriving at the town there a many many places selling plants.     It grieved me when I was here around Xmas that Pointsettas where being sold for 10 baht each, where in the UK they were well over a fiver.    All the bedding plants were 5 baht each.





Once in the town of Phu Rua take a right and head for the National Park.
Usual admission charges apply.    You can drive to within 1 km of the peak.  This is one of the view points as you drive up.



The last km is an uphill walk.    A Buddha is set right on the top and some good views, unfortunately it was hazy the day that these photos were taken.

----------


## Propagator

About half a km before entering the town of Phu Rua there is a nice restaurant, they also do rooms for those that want to stay in the area.    It was very clean and the staff friendly and good service.





^ the inside seating area



This little lot including 3 large beer Leo cost 360 baht.


From here we move on to a more up market version of the raft experience.   Whether this is in Loei province or Nong Bua Lam Phu I am not sure.    Nor do I know exactly where it is, so hope that someone will tell me, I was only driving and getting conflicting directions as to where to go.     

The only thing that I can say for sure  is that from Wang Saphung you take a right and head for Nong Bua Lam Phu.   Past Erawan  and between Na Wang and Na Klang we turned left, and about another 10 kms we came to this place



The rafts will quite easily take about 15 people.     You order your meal before going on the raft then haul your raft out into the lake.   It was very busy here the day that we went.    After half hour or so they paddle your meal out to you.



Reasonable cost.    There was 12 of us, and the meal plus 6 large beers,bottle of Songsam and cokes cost 1600 baht.



In the background  you can see canoe bringing out more food.



That concludes this tour around Loei province, and hope that I aint bored you to tears.

----------


## Propagator

Bump

Well am back in the Province and was going to start or rather continue with the tour of Loei and and the surrounding areas, but it appears that the pictures that I am trying to upload are to big so will have now to learn how to resize them !! Computer dunce I am.   Anyway will try and do this a will make some updates over the next couple of weeks.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Looking forward to it Prop  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Image resizing, do it with PIXresizer

----------


## Propagator

^ Thanks

----------


## ChiangMai noon

that's the one I was telling you about Props.

----------


## Propagator

So the first week that I was back we went into Loei and find that they have an annual fair about this time where many of the flower growers from Phu Rua bring their plants in.     However the prices were way over the top - but the g/f and I had already decided that we were going to Phu Rua to get some plants so this was a kind of comparison exercise.

These stall went on for at least 100 metres





These Dianthus were 20 baht a pot, but in Phu Rua only 5 baht, not in flower but with loads of buds and were in full flower within 3 days.



Double Hanging Petunias



Bonsai



Garden Ornaments



Roses 20 baht each



There was of course a full market selling all the normal gear



These oranges were absolutely delicious - so sweet - like me!!!



More to follow

----------


## Anonymous Coward

So Loei has the famous "honey" oranges as well? (Just like Nan....)

----------


## peterpan

Loei, my favorite area, I have had some great bike rides around there. Nice people, good weather, even the expats in Loei are good folks. I love it :Very Happy:

----------


## Propagator

^ Hope you will come down for a visit when I decide to retire there.

----------


## Propagator

In the centre of Loei is the Chao Phor Kud Phong Shrine.     Wayne Kerr's Isaan Sojourn briely mentioned this so here are a few more pictures of the place.

The main plaque followed with the English translation about the place





More pictures of the place









The main shrine building

----------


## Propagator

On the main road from Loei to Phu Rua (Route 203) and about 15 kms from Phu Rua I came across this temple/shrine. The g/f was unable to give a name to the place and all writing was in Thai, she did say that it was to do with beliefs many years ago - so if some member can enlighten me on this I would be thankful.  :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

There is a market held on a Thursday of each week at Phu Kradueng. It was with all good intentions that I set out with the camera to take some snaps. Sods law - after the 3rd photo flat battery!!

Nothing startling about the market, normal run of the mill with lots of local produce and the food stalls doing a roaring trade. As you can see by the first picture everybody had coats on. The previous night it had been cold, even brought the braziers out to put under the table whilst we were eating.

----------


## peterpan

> ^ Hope you will come down for a visit when I decide to retire there.


Sure will Prop. 
Had a few good nites out in Loie, there is a small biker group led by an American named Bob, Terrific guy! who rides a BIG 6 Cyl Honda. 
Bob doesn't indulge in the "nite life" such as it is,although he will give you some pointers and there is a few places hidden around where the girlies will do naughty things for a small financial consideration. 
The only problem being that these places, by comparison make Soi 6 (Pattaya) look like Soi 33 in Bangkok.

----------


## Propagator

> there is a few places hidden around where the girlies will do naughty things for a small financial consideration.


Aint found them yet.   Everytime I have been into Loei have had the g/f with me so was unable to do any nightlife investigations.   :Wink:

----------


## Fabian

> So Loei has the famous "honey" oranges as well? (Just like Nan....)


You will find that they are magically brought from one province to another.

Doesn't the sign say "Chiang Mai"?

----------


## Propagator

Nice place to stay

About 2km before getting to Nong Him (heading North) there is a nice little place called the Suan Hin Resort.    Ideal if you are passing through Loei after a long drive or if visiting Phu Kradueng, and a damn sight cheaper than the places in Phu Kradueng.

The rooms are clean, A/c, TV, Shower etc no fridge but the owner will bring you a nice bucket of ice to keep your beers cold.   Cost 300 baht per night, unfortunately no phone number of contact.    Heres some pics of the place

----------


## jizzybloke

> That concludes this tour around Loei province, and hope that I aint bored you to tears.


 
Very very far from it a big thank you and i hope one day i can do something similar!  :Smile:

----------


## buad hai

Glad to see you're keeping on with this thread. Very enjoyable.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I have a few pictures of Loei including the hotel I stayed in. I will put it in a new thread though as it will be better for SEO.

----------


## HaiSoh

Just found this thread, Great !
Been looking forward to go to Loei. Keep the thread going !

----------


## Propagator

Forgot to post these pictures with Post No 46.

Just outside the entrance to the resort is this OTOP place, picked up some good earthenware plants pots there



And beside that a nice little Mum and Pop food place.  Had a real nice Pat se Aiu (sp) there plus some nice cold beers



They also have a little side business of selling the plants in front of the photo.     Couple of pics looking out the rear of the place



I understood via the g/f that they were going to try and make this area into a garden nursery.

----------


## panama hat

I started my first bio-diesel plant just outside of Loei . . . perfect customer base of lots of farmers and their older tractors and trucks. 

Shame the manager got pissed, stole 300.000 baht and was never seen of again . . .

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> stole 300.000


Lucky it wasn't 300,000 Baht!

----------


## panama hat

You say tomato, I say . . .

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I say tomarto.  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

well I'll be arsed, or is it assed . . . confusing language . . .

----------


## Propagator

Update - Well it was off to Phu Ruea to purchase a few annuals for the home. Rather surprised that they has been no price increase for the plants, still 5 baht each.





This is the lot that we got, plus a couple of Azaleas. Cost just over a 1000 bhat for for 200 plus plants. For every ten I bought got a free one chucked in.   




On a side note, over the next couple of days sold over half of the above to the locals at 10 bhat per pot !!!

----------


## Gallowspole

I'm heading there this weekend.  Will be visiting some conservation projects in the province. Will I need to bring my winter willy warmer or is it warming up yet?

----------


## Propagator

^ found it a little bit chilly some evenings, and with a light dew in the morning.  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

It warmed up a little yesterday but Sunday & Monday were dammed cold, in fact the coldest days I have experienced in Thailand, wore a jacket inside all day and even with that on, I started on my evening ride down to the local "pub" and turned back half way, it was too cold to continue. 
Normally wild horses couldn't keep me away from my evening beer with the lads. In a month every one wil be whinging about the heat   :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

It seems that you can find a number of lake eateries in the Loei Province, but they are usually off the beaten track.    This one is on the 2400 between Nong Hin and Erewan.    About 5 km from Huai Hin Lat and only just off the main road, but the entrance is not easy to spot.    Once found this is the view 









So having ordered the food and having a couple of beers whilst waiting on the raft, some arrived



Followed by the 'dancing' or 'jumping' shrimps




Ensuring that there was enough beer for us, and enough food for the ladies it was a haul to the middle of the lake








A real pleasant way to spend a lazy afternoon.     Note to self must remember fishing rods next time.    This shot was taken just as we were leaving and then spent the next half hour chasing the sun to get the sun set picture.




Sunset over the hills

----------


## Told Stool

^ Thanks for sharing the photos.  Looks as if there's some nice nature up there.

I was told by a fellow farang before I came to Thailand that Loei was an ideal place to go.

----------


## who

Looks like fun.  How far is Loei from Korat in hours by car?

I just downloaded and gave it a try.  Excellent!  What a time saver.

Do you know of any hotels that are right on the Maekong?

(Where did you find my picture.)

Are the people of Loei largely ethnic Lao?

----------


## Propagator

> How far is Loei from Korat in hours by car?


About 350 kms say 4 hrs.




> Do you know of any hotels that are right on the Maekong?


Number of hotels on the Maekong, do you mean in Loei or anywhere on the  river, Nong Khai etc?




> (Where did you find my picture.)


What picture




> Are the people of Loei largely ethnic Lao?


Pass

----------


## mrsquirrel

Go out of Loei and up to Chiang Khan.

Stay in one of the nice guest houses on the river - if they haven't been washed away.

Sam's guest house was the newest one there with balconies onto the Maekhong.

I like Pim's place - Maekhong Guest House - old wooden place - get the corner room and it's really nice.

----------


## bwylde01

Nice post. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Propagator

Because of the unusual ammount of rain the rice harvest here was late.    Many fields of rice battered down by the rain, but this one didn't look to bad



Seeing that we had had a fair amount of rain I went out to the Waterfall near Nong Hin as I had not seen it with a good amount of water flowing through it.

This is a nice view going towards the falls.    That a ruddy big tree in the forground.




Near the top of the falls



Many locals come here for picnics at the weekend



Ideal spots to try and get that better picture



looking up towards the top of the falls



Finally the name of them, I think, which I am hoping someone can translate

----------


## Loombucket

Just found you on the map, a very nice part of the country. Nothing, in nature, beats the sound of water falling over rocks and gurgling, as it navigates it's downwrd path. Lovely photos Props, I must get up there one day.

----------


## Propagator

> Lovely photos Props, I must get up there one day.


It would be my honour to give you a tour round  :Smile: 

I like to get in the motor and find all these out of the way places.     A lot of these would never be found unless for local knowledge.   Although this place is not in Loei Province it is only about an hours drive away from Phu Kradueng.

I can't tell you the name of the place but could drive there again.   It is somewhere near Huai Yang about 20 kms west of Chum Phae.    My companions for the day were the local Kharioke owner, a girl he was trying to make his 3rd wife, a ladyboy and my current bed warmer.

First view of the place



This appears to be the header pool, and to be some type of spring, no water was running into here




Following the stream for about 15 mins


as you can see it was fairly fast flowing



good eneogh for a dunking




The motley crew




After this walk you come across this area



where one can settle down for a nice local meal.    From memory for half a dozen large Leos, BBQ fish, BBQ chicken and other hot spicy dishes, came to a total of 600 baht, and with quite a bit left over for the doggy bag.



The local wildlife was contented after being fed some scraps  :Smile: 






A pleasant spot to while away a few hours



Plenty of good opportunities for photos



and me being thanked for the drive out

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Great pics Prop. The Kerr's might be passing through merry old Loei in a few days, although will likely head straight for Chiang Khan. Up for a few beers old mate?

----------


## Propagator

I am always up for a few beers, but unfortunately back in cold blighty now.  :Sad:

----------


## Loombucket

> It would be my honour to give you a tour round


Right ho, I will bung that info on the bit of paper next to the callendar, where all the important things go. Things that have a time frame, actually go in the book.  :Smile: 

Nice update Props, I love all those roots that seem like they are trying to escape the clutches of the trees. Gives the place an additional magical quality that you can't quite put your finger on. Great stuff.

----------


## WujouMao

thanks for the pics of Loei. I'd love to visit there, and to see the Phi Ta Khon festival, but i was told there isnt a set date. normally in a 3 month window, and normally the date is given out a month in advance.

Can any member who resides there in Dan sai, or Thai wives give as a deffo date for 2009 please?

TAT website has nowt

----------


## pescator

Great thread. Tnx for the pictures and your comments.

I arrived at Phu Kradung with my buddy in december `95.
Getting off the bus we were brought to the foot of the mountain by motocycle taxis.
Upon paying the driver we were asked if we wanted a few lassies to join us for the ascent. We were very innocent these days and replied that we were very capable of carrying our own stuff thank you very much.
We would later regret that as we were crashing out in tents at night where the temperature dropped to 5 degree centigrades and neither of us brought anything but shorts and T-shirts.

Upon registering at the park office we noticed that we were the only visitors on that day. Wow, an entire np all to ourselves.
Later we would find out that thai nationals didn`t have to register and we would meet a couple of hundred thai youngsters at the camp site on the mountain top. They were doing what youngsters do best, drinking, singing, playing guitar and generally making as much noise as possible.

But at least they didnt move many feet away from the camp site, so the trails were empty.
There were a tame sambar deer at the camp site, it would be begging for food at the restaurants. I offered some veggies to it, but it refused. The owner of the restaurant said that it would only eat cookies  :Sad:  Not with this guy.

Ascending. Took like 4 hours. Of course all the locals had hired porters to bring their stuff to the top. 




For those who are in doubt: Phu Kradung mountain top.



The views were unfortunately not great. Too hazy, I suspect the slash and burn agriculture was the reason.

----------


## Propagator

Time for an update on this thread.     

Whilst on my last visit the current girlfriend wanted to go to Kumming.    She knew it was in Loei but didn't know where, so I took her to this place that I had visited before, and this was the place, The Suan Him Pha Ngam park.     I had erroneously said before the it was in the Phu Luang area but was wrong.

To get there take the 201 toward Phu Kradueng and then continue on to Nong Hin.    It is not signposted so at Nong Hin get into the frontage road and then turn left, where there is a sign for the police station.     Continue along this road for about 20 kms and you arrive at the park.    There is no entrance fee (at present)

This is a limestone garden aged about 230 - 280 million years acrueing from an aggregation of beach deposits and an uplift of the earths crust.    It is called Thailands Kumming and sometime referred to as Kumming Mountain in reference to the place in China.     It has been made much better since my first visit with pathways extended and enhanced, and can be followed to the two waterfalls here.    A guide can be hired as I presume that one could easily get lost following the various tracks.    

About 5 kms from the park there is this view point overlooking the valley and mountains





A nice house nestled here





and three more views along the vallley











and the 4 photos joined to form a panorama

----------


## Katana

Phu reah and Dan Sai are very nice spots.

We were in Dan Sai for the Phitakorn festivle where the sleepy town gets 10's of thousand s of visitors.

The Phu reah resort just outside of Loei on the way to Phu  rea is a very nice place to stay with good rooms good food and good 'thai' music.

Good places to stay on the way to Vientiane ,  nong khai or ubon as it cuts a lot of distance  off the trip by short cutting the leg from uttradit.

mark

----------


## Propagator

> The Phu reah resort just outside of Loei on the way to Phu rea is a very nice place to stay with good rooms good food and good 'thai' music.


Is that the one about 2 kms from the town, or the one about another km further on?    If the former it does look nice, did you stay there and what was the room cost?

----------


## Propagator

On to the park itself and this is where all the trails start from





The rocks a really spectacular





The colours and formation remarkable, notice the gap in the left middle of the rocks. 





None of this had been landscaped when I first came here, they have made a good job of it








Amazing

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nam Dtok Peyang Din (Until the ground waterfall) - Probably a poor translation, but that's as close as I could get.

----------


## Propagator

^ Thanks Marmite

We headed off to follow one of the paths and another stunning rock formation





and this nice little rest area





Opportunities for photos everywhere





The made up paths dwindle away at times, but the trail still leads on and up





and we arrive to here.    From here a steep series of steps went up the side of the rocks, and it was here that the rain started.     Luckily there was another purpose built rest area close by where we were able to shelter.





It poured down for the next 3/4 hour, so decided to return to the motor and continue this walk during the dry season in January.    A last look out from the rest area

----------


## Loombucket

Nice update Props, thos rocks look amazing. Is that the same G/f that you started with, she looks like a nice Girl?

----------


## kiwiman12

Wonderful thread propagator, I have a step neice at the unversity there and have visited occasionally. Found a couple of nurseries selling beautiful roses. Boring no keep it up
regards

----------


## Mr Lick

Very nice thread Props, i live very close to the natural spring in photo's 69 plus which is called Nam Phut.
Further on from there (30kms) is another place called Chulabhorn Dam that is also worth a visit. Spectacular views of the National Park, a challenging and well kept 9 hole golf course also with great views and of course a dam which is 70 metres high and 700 metres long. Nice restaurant and overnight accommodation if required but bring some additional clothes as it can get a wee bit chilly overnight in the mountains. 
I have also visited Loei province on a couple of occasions recently as i have an Israeli friend who resides at Phu Kradueng. Very nice area as we travelled through to Chiang Khan returning to the Military Golf course north of Loei to play 18 holes. Also recently stayed at the Kings Hotel in Loei which was good value at around 500 baht a night. 
Keep up the good work sir.

----------


## Propagator

> Wonderful thread propagator


Thank you




> Very nice thread Props, i live very close to the natural spring in photo's 69 plus which is called Nam Phut.


Thanks for that, will have to go and have a look at that dam on my next visit.

----------


## Propagator

Nice little place to stay about 10 kms outside of Loei heading towards Phu Kradueng. Has only been open for about 3 years and as I was visiting friends in Wang Saphung thought I would give it a try.

They have 3 types of rooms, standard, superior and the VIP. I chose to stay in the VIP, very large room, clean and airy, comfortable setee and chairs





TV, Fridge, air con and hot shower


Bed was comfortable and extra blanket if needed





The toilet shot, shower to the left




Couple of photos of the outside








Cost 450 baht per night.    They dont have a restuarant there but will cook food to order and bring to your room.     I will use it again

----------


## graym

It looks beautiful up there. Did a Google for Loei airport and it seems that there is one which was serviced by Nok Air but it is no longer operational.
Anyone have an update on this or would I perhaps have to use Udon Thani?

----------


## Propagator

^ Loei airport closed for operational flights from May 2009.     I don't think that there are any plans in the pipeline to open it.


A little update here re the Phu Rua National Park.   We visited it as the girl had not been there and wanted to see it.    I of course only wanted to go to Phu Rua to get some plants from the nurseries.

On entry into the park you can drive to within a kilometre of the top and have to park your car there.    They now have a shuttle baht bus to the top, and were very disgusted when the g/f only gave em 10 baht for the trip, seems they were used to getting 50 to 100 baht from the visitors.

It was a bit hazy looking back over the mountains towards Loei





And right at the very top

----------


## Propagator

We stayed at the above resort on the recommendation of a friend of the g/f. Wish I hadn't listened  :Pat: 

The resort is very close to the entrance to The Phu Rua National Park (about 500 metres).

There are extensive grounds to this resort and appeared to be kept well





This is looking up to the main building and reception area. There is a main foyer there, a conference hall and restaurant and a shop selling souveniers.


 


This one at the main entrance





This was the view from our chalet looking across to a few of the bigger chalets





A view of another chalet beside ours again bigger and more expensive.





We had intended to stay 2 nights and have a drive around the following day, but after the first night checked out in the morning and returned to the 99 resort at Wang Saphung (reviewed above at post No 85)

The chalet was very small, barely enough room to swing a cat. TV, small table top fridge, No a/c but a fan. The bathroom was a joke, not much more than 4ft x 3ft and when having a shower had to virtually sit on the loo at the same time. Water was hot though.

The charge for this room was 950 baht incl breakfast (thai style buffet) and was not good. This was the smallest chalet and the bigger ones were (from memory) up to 1300 baht.

OK my fault for not looking at the room first and felt to lazy to go back to the main road into Phu Rua where I had seen what appeared to be some decent places, and probably far cheaper. Probably tried to justify the price of the room because of their close proximity to the National Park.

Suffice to say I will not use the place again nor would I recommend it. When we returned to Khon Kaen the g/f told her friend what she thought of the place, and it was not nice.

----------


## Bob63

Really a good thread, thanks for all the photos ! :Smile: 
I will go to Loei next time, or maybe next time again. So much to discover out there.
Maybe you could note gps coordinates for some of the small restaurants, hotels, which would make it easier to find again ? Would be a big help for the geographically challenged like me :mid: 
Bob

----------


## pescator

That could easily be achieved by using a GPS Route Logger.
I recently bought one of these for just 600 baht:

Ventus Design: G.730 VENTUS GPS-logger | Ventus Technologies

Great little gadget.

----------


## pagrev

I have a house now in Wang Saphung, The Loei airport is now open again with flights from Don Muang on Nok Air. They have recently opened a Tescos next to the airport, maybe this is the reason it has reopened.

----------


## Yemen

Great thread Prop. I really like Loei and Nan country.

----------

